# New photo!!



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. I don't know if I could be anymore in love with my little girl! She's 10 weeks old today, which means not much longer before she's all mine! I'm so excited I can't hardly wait!! 

I can't figure out to upload a video on my phone, so the video will have to come later tonight when I can get on my computer, but until then I'll leave you with this picture of my sweet baby girl 

She's gotten so big, but she's perfect. I can't believe we're down to the wire, but I have everything I possibly need for my little girl. When I pick her up were gonna go to petsmart and get her Halloween dress. I'm not sure if she's gonna need an XS or just an S, I'm pretty sure since she's not full grown she'll need an XS. We'll see, but she's gonna be so pretty helping her mommy hand out candy to all the kids in the neighborhood


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

She is so cute. 14 more days till she is yours. Try to show some excitement please other wise people wont realize you love her. lol


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, she is so adorable!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm excited for you.....so cute!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cute.  It's exciting to bring hope a new little one!

Just a reminder, if you do take her anywhere public while she is that young, don't let her walk on the floor until 2 weeks after her last set of shots (usually at 16 weeks). I'm sure you won't be able to resist holding her anyway!


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

She's adorable! Congrats and I hope the next two weeks fly by 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is just too cute for words.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a cutie!!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwwwwww she is sooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Very cute.  It's exciting to bring hope a new little one!
> 
> Just a reminder, if you do take her anywhere public while she is that young, don't let her walk on the floor until 2 weeks after her last set of shots (usually at 16 weeks). I'm sure you won't be able to resist holding her anyway!


Good reminder, Lisa. :thumbsup:

Sophie will have a long day of traveling and probably be stressed and tired. Please bring her right home, let her settle in and begin your bonding. Petsmart can wait. 

Hint: Just use a tape measure to see which size fits Sophie best and leave her at home when you shop. Petsmart should be one of the last places you take her. Sophie won't be fully immunized until she is 18-20 weeks. Remember Petsmart has Banfield so sick dogs walk through the store on the way to the vet. Not worth taking a chance.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is adorable! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow what a cutie.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Wow double dose cuteness! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

And when tomorrow rolls around, you can say you'll have her in LESS THAN TWO WEEKS! :chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG!!! does it get much cuter than that??? She is one sweet little Malt.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Good reminder, Lisa. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sophie will have a long day of traveling and probably be stressed and tired. Please bring her right home, let her settle in and begin your bonding. Petsmart can wait.
> 
> Hint: Just use a tape measure to see which size fits Sophie best and leave her at home when you shop. Petsmart should be one of the last places you take her. Sophie won't be fully immunized until she is 18-20 weeks. Remember Petsmart has Banfield so sick dogs walk through the store on the way to the vet. Not worth taking a chance.


Yes, thank you. I should have clarified I just want to see what size she is before I get it, she won't be going with me, and if she does, she certainly won't be touching the floor or the cart, she would probably be in her soft sided carrier. I don't want to take ANY chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ashley, Sophie is beautiful!! I know how exciting this is. It is so much fun preparing and getting ready. She will be home before you know it. Can't wait till you have her!! :aktion033:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your sweet comments about Sophie. I'm so excited to bring her home


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, I say just get the XS in advance, or shoot get the S and XS then return the one that doesn't fit, that way you can just take her straight home and start snuggling! So cute!!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Oh, I say just get the XS in advance, or shoot get the S and XS then return the one that doesn't fit, that way you can just take her straight home and start snuggling! So cute!!!!


I considered doing that, I'll have to ask my aunt what the return policy is at petsmart on clothes, I found the cutest Halloween dress to wear instead of a costume. I'm excited, unfortunately I'll be a little too late to enter her in the contest


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think as long as you still have the tags on there shouldn't be a problem. I guess if it's halloween try to return it before halloween? I feel certain she'll be an XS. I can't imagine what would be smaller than a 12 week old maltese puppy!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I think as long as you still have the tags on there shouldn't be a problem. I guess if it's halloween try to return it before halloween? I feel certain she'll be an XS. I can't imagine what would be smaller than a 12 week old maltese puppy!


I'm with you! I think I'll just pick up an extra small, she probably won't be able to wear it more than once, but who cares? I also need to pick her up a little winter coat, even if I'm just carrying her from the house to the car it's starting to get kinda chili. I'm sure I'll have to get a replacement in a few months, but at least she'll be warm


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

You know, you really should not spoil her too much with cute clothes and accessories. Ok, no, I'm totally kidding!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is such a cute picture. I am so excited for you :grouphug: I love her name too. That was my Bichon's name, so I hold it close to my heart.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> That is such a cute picture. I am so excited for you :grouphug: I love her name too. That was my Bichon's name, so I hold it close to my heart.


I think it's such a sweet delicate name. And I love it's meaning I couldn't imagine her named anything else


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is so cute 

She may not be as big as you think?

Grace needed XXS size when she came home.... She wore the end of a sleeve for months... Still fits into a sweater sleeve (which she's wearing until I finish knitting her sweater)..... 

Maybe ask the breeder to measure her girth the week before she comes home?

She is adorable


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> She is so cute
> 
> She may not be as big as you think?
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, I didn't think about that I know she's gonna be exhausted from the trip home, it's gonna be about a 4- 4 1/2 hour drive home. But I'll have the potty pad in the back of the car so I'll stop every hour and offer her water and potty. And towards the end of the trip some food. I got these cute collapsable bowls for traveling. And thank you, Grace is super cute too. How's her health been?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That reminds me of when Lola first arrived. She arrived by Nanny to the airport close to my daughters and my daughter drove her 4 hrs to me. During the trip 
Lola discovered my granddaughter still in her Mummy's tummy. The baby would kick and Lola would chase her. Quite the little game they had going on.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ashley, Marj and Lisa are correct so please don't take her out yet.
She is adorable and needs lots of protection for a few months.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's just precious. I know how excited you must be. And my guess is an XXS for right now.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> She's just precious. I know how excited you must be. And my guess is an XXS for right now.


They didn't have an XXS, but the XS I saw was REALLY small, so I'm sure that will fit! I can't believe how fast time goes by!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

theboyz said:


> Ashley, Marj and Lisa are correct so please don't take her out yet.
> She is adorable and needs lots of protection for a few months.


Yes, thank you. I've decided I'm going to go get her dress and a jacket tomorrow and if they end up too small I'll return it for the next size up.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

